# 8600m gs



## melis (Feb 3, 2008)

my packard bell easynote sb88-p-008 has a 8600mgs videocard but ihave a problem nvidia says it has a bandwidth of 22.4 gb/sec but gpuz says it has a 11.2 g/sec bandwidth wich one is right?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 3, 2008)

nvidia is right gpuz is wrong.

can you submit a report with bug report checked and post the link here plz


----------



## melis (Feb 3, 2008)

dont have internet on my pc  here a is there a way to save it to my usb


----------



## melis (Feb 3, 2008)

everest ultimate edition 4.20.1170 als sais i have 11gb/sec


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 4, 2008)

can you at least find out the device id? it's something like 0408


----------



## melis (Feb 4, 2008)

device id is 10DE-0425


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 5, 2008)

please test if 0.1.6 works properly with it


----------



## melis (Feb 5, 2008)

bandwidth is still thesame mabe because this is a ddr 2 instead of a ddr3
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/85q78/
my texture fillrate has improved from 4 to 8Gtexels


----------

